# NISSANS AT THE PETERSEN CARAVAN



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)

ATTN: All Southern California. 
Rules for the Official Nissan/Datsun/Infiniti Peterson Museum Caravan are as follows... 
First off, PLEASE make sure to TOP OFF YOUR GAS before coming... it's going to be a lot of driving. Time to buy breakfast will also be available along the way. *note: several of the stops have fast food nearby* 

Itinerary: 
-Meet at the Oceanside Harbor south parking lot at 6:15a 
-Leave at approx. 6:30a 
-Meet at the Irvine Spectrum south lot at approx. 7:15a
-Leave at approx. 7:30a 
-Meet at Chik-fil-a at the Cerritos Mall at approx. 8:00a 
-Leave at approx. 8:15a 
-Meet at Fry’s Electronics in the City of Industry at approx. 8:45a 
-Leave at approx. 9:00a 
-Arrive at the Peterson Auto Museum in Los Angeles at approx. 9:30p 


Simple rules, 
-Drive convoy style, taking up only one lane, unless passing for photos, videos, slow drivers, etc. 
-No excessive speeding. (5-10mph faster than group) If you get pulled over for racing/showing off, no one's stopping for you. 
-Parking lights must be on while with the group to identify you as such. 
-No racing/erratic lane changes (again one lane unless passing, as stated above) 
-Radios and cell phones are encouraged, as well as cameras and camcorders, however... please use them in a safe manner. Preferably used by a passenger. (Radio channel will be announced at each meet location and will depend on frequency traffic) 
-and last but not least lets make it a fun run. Drive courteously, let others in, and don't cut people off. We want the Nissan community to have the respect of others on the road. Let’s not gain the reputation of other communities. *cough*Honda*cough*


Route Directions: 
Oceanside Meet Location. 
Closest address: 314 Harbor Dr S, Oceanside, CA

Drive: 40.9 mi (about 40 mins) 
1. Start out on Riverside Dr. 
2. Bear Left on Carmelo Dr. 
3. Turn Right on Harbor Dr. 
4. Take ramp onto I-5 North 
5. Take the I-405 North exit towards Long Beach 
6. Exit Enterprise Rd.
7. Sharp right onto Enterprise Rd.
Irvine Meet Location. 

Drive: 29.6 mi (about 30 mins) 
1. Head Northwest on Enterprise toward Fortune Dr 
2. Turn left to merge onto I-405 N 
3. Merge onto I-605 N via exit 24 
4. Take the South St exit 5B 
5. Turn right at South St 
6. Turn left at Gridley Rd 
7. Turn left at 186th St 
8. Arrive at 18605 GRIDLEY RD, CERRITOS, on the R 
Cerritos Meet Location. 

Drive: 18.7 mi (about 25 mins) 
1. Start at 18605 GRIDLEY RD, CERRITOS going toward 187TH ST 
2. Turn right on SOUTH ST 
3. Take ramp onto I-605 
4. Take the Pomona Fwy/CA-60 exit to Pomona, keep following signs 
5. Take the Crossroads Pkwy exit 13 
6. Turn left on CROSSROADS PKWY 
7. Turn right to stay on Crossroads Pkwy N 
8. Arrive at 13401 CROSSROADS PKWY E, CITY OF INDUSTRY, on the left 
City of Industry Meet Location. 

Drive: 23.6 mi (about 25 mins) 
1. Start at 13401 CROSSROADS PKWY E, CITY OF INDUSTRY 
2. Turn left at Crossroads Pkwy N 
3. Take the ramp onto CA-60 W 
4. Continue on I-10 W 
5. Take the Washington Blvd/Fairfax Ave exit 7B 
6. Continue on Apple St 
7. Turn right on S. Fairfax Ave 
8. Turn right on Wilshire Blvd
9. Arrive at 6060 Wilshire Blvd, Los Angeles, CA

Again, let‘s make this a safe, and fun trip.


----------

